# Brittany! Best looking?



## MARLHILL JACK (Jul 3, 2009)

In my opinion(biased)the Brittany is undoubtebly the best looking dog bar none! Fact!
Anyone wish to disagree?


----------



## MARLHILL JACK (Jul 3, 2009)

MARLHILL JACK said:


> In my opinion(biased)the Brittany is undoubtebly the best looking dog bar none! Fact!
> Anyone wish to disagree?


Forgot pics


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Gotta admit...that picture is very cute. I'm sure you will get quite a lot of comments about which dog is the better looking. I would have a hard time choosing...


----------



## MARLHILL JACK (Jul 3, 2009)

Another just to convince !


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

You're getting closer....


----------



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)

I wholeheartedly agree!!


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

Brittany's are indeed beautiful, but I'd say aussies are the best looking dogs.

This obviously isn't my dog:


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

There are a lot of beautiful dogs out there. Your Brittany looks nice.


----------



## DeutschHund (Aug 5, 2009)

I disagree! 
But your dogs are gorgeous! 
My Nanny's neighbours used to have a Brittany and he was a cutie!


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

MARLHILL JACK said:


> In my opinion(biased)the Brittany is undoubtebly the best looking dog bar none! Fact!
> Anyone wish to disagree?


I have to disagree. There are soooooooo many beautiful breeds in fact too many to say 1 is the best looking. Which is why i think the easy way to figure this out is to just agree with me that Bello is the most handsome and end it there!!!!!

SEE!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I'd have to say my aussie, Hawkeye, is the most beautiful/handsom! ^_^












but those Brits are darn close.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Alright, I would have to agree that Brittany's are the most Beautiful,
Bello is the most handsome,
Ausies are the most cute but Rotties are with out any doubt... 

*The most adorable* 

























*I am going to tack sweetest on to the adorable to make it most accurate. ha ha*


----------



## MARLHILL JACK (Jul 3, 2009)

Heres another.
Keep them coming folks.


----------



## MARLHILL JACK (Jul 3, 2009)

jcd said:


> I have to disagree. There are soooooooo many beautiful breeds in fact too many to say 1 is the best looking. Which is why i think the easy way to figure this out is to just agree with me that Bello is the most handsome and end it there!!!!!
> 
> SEE!


Nice,very nice



Keechak said:


> I'd have to say my aussie, Hawkeye, is the most beautiful/handsom! ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now that is a handsome looking fella.Any of him as a pup?


----------



## pirhana2268 (Feb 20, 2009)

Great looking dog. But as far as looks I would say the siberian husky on looks alone.


----------



## MARLHILL JACK (Jul 3, 2009)

pirhana2268 said:


> Great looking dog. But as far as looks I would say the siberian husky on looks alone.


Get some pics up mate!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

MARLHILL JACK said:


> Now that is a handsome looking fella.Any of him as a pup?


Here you go (although he still is a puppy now He's only a year old)

9 weeks old

















10 weeks


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

I disagree... but they sure are cute... 
and *yours is really cute!* 

Nessa


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)

Yes I am, thanks.


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

I playfully disagree... But I do believe Brittany Spaniels are right up in the top 10.

I'm not sure which breed is the best... But I'd like to add that I think _MY_ dog tops all notches right now. 










Hahaha. Just kidding.


----------



## MARLHILL JACK (Jul 3, 2009)

deege39 said:


> I playfully disagree... But I do believe Brittany Spaniels are right up in the top 10.
> 
> I'm not sure which breed is the best... But I'd like to add that I think _MY_ dog tops all notches right now.
> 
> ...


Quality .Winner hands down!!!!

Off topic for a moment.Could someone explain why the thread received a thumbs down?
Was this from a viewer or a mod?
Sorry Im new to forum and thread was only started because I know everybody loves their own and I did mention in my first post that I am 
biased.
Anyway keep the pics coming .
Any rhodesians.Really like this breed.


----------



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)

> Off topic for a moment.Could someone explain why the thread received a thumbs down?
> Was this from a viewer or a mod?


AFAIK, it's the thread starter (OP) that chooses the little icon-y thing beside the thread. Not sure why the OP did that, but it doesn't really mean anything.

Rhodesians are gorgeous dogs. There are a few that frequent our dog park. Fantastic animals! But Brittanies are STILL best!


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

Sable GSDs and border collies (and bc mixes) top all guys, sorry . . .


----------



## pirhana2268 (Feb 20, 2009)

MARLHILL JACK said:


> Get some pics up mate!


----------



## mikey NZ (Aug 6, 2009)

Mikey thinks he's a bit of a looker as well...


----------



## frillint (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm sorry but I have to dissagree. I think Siberian Huskies are the cutest! These arnt mine of course.


----------



## mintesa (Mar 30, 2008)

all your dogs are soooo beautiful! from top to toe 

the breed i find most beautiful are the Huskies! When I am retired form work I will get a Husky


----------



## Billiie (Jan 16, 2008)

All these dogs are beautiful


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

Brittany's are indeed beautiful looking dogs!

Oh, but this Aussie looks so much like my now deceased George in his younger days that it touches my heart!


upendi'smommy said:


> Brittany's are indeed beautiful, but I'd say aussies are the best looking dogs.
> 
> This obviously isn't my dog:


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

MARLHILL JACK said:


> Nice,very nice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!
I have tons but when we first got him he was starved and weighed only 16 or so lbs.. Here is a very underweight pic of him at approx. 3 months old. he is roughly 2 yrs. old this month as far as we can guess. 

day 1-nov 07'








this is 2 or 3 months later when he got fixed-1-08' i believe








This is about 1 month ago


----------



## LMH (Jan 2, 2008)

I think it would be easier to list the dogs I don't find best looking rather than the ones I do. I am partial to large breeds and mastiffy types though..
Here's his coy come hither look..









Here's a I am hot stuff in my christmas collar look..


----------



## DeutschHund (Aug 5, 2009)

So many great looking dogs in this thread!


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

LMH...love the coy look...sometimes Mastiffs just can't look intimidating. Other times, well...if looks could hurtcha...


----------



## AnimalCrazy20 (Jul 15, 2009)

Here's some pics of my Brittany Casey ... which I recently had to give back.


----------



## MARLHILL JACK (Jul 3, 2009)

AnimalCrazy20 said:


> Here's some pics of my Brittany Casey ... which I recently had to give back.
> 
> She looks a little cracker .Why did you have to give it back?


----------



## Foster&Lacey (Aug 4, 2009)

Brittany are always beautiful. but... nothing can match the look of a handsom mutt


----------



## aphioni (Nov 11, 2008)

this thread isn't complete without a PERFECT Parsons Russell Terrier!!


----------



## Foster&Lacey (Aug 4, 2009)

P.S.

Hawkeye is beautiful


----------



## Trelaboon (Mar 28, 2008)

I'd have to say any of the herding dogs I usually find to be the prettiest/best looking.

Aussies, Shelties, Collies, BC's. I won't lie though, I do love Brittany's, I would own one if I could provide it a more active lifestyle. Their soft nature reminds me of my oldest Sheltie.


----------



## tarib (Dec 3, 2008)

Mine are Brittany/Springer mix, but still cuties.


----------



## AnimalCrazy20 (Jul 15, 2009)

MARLHILL JACK said:


> AnimalCrazy20 said:
> 
> 
> > Here's some pics of my Brittany Casey ... which I recently had to give back.
> ...


----------



## ooby1kanooby (Aug 11, 2009)

I personally L-O-V-E labs! I think they are so beautiful. Although, Elli has much more to her than lab. :/




























I hate it when my sister says that she is ugly. She's adorable!


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Oh, I'd say longhaired dachshunds but... they look so ridiculous on those short legs! lol


----------



## PappyMom (Jun 5, 2009)

Not my dog, but:











My dogs don't stand nice for good pictures..lol..

Papillons have to be the most gorgeous, elegant, and regal breed...but I am biased.


I love all dogs. =]


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Pappymom check out this boy, he's my favorite I've ever seen in person. Just stunning.

http://www.flashpointpapillons.com/cando.htm

I have to agree though, I think papillons are just stunning and elegant. I also think border collies and Ibizan hounds are great to look at.


----------



## Trin (Aug 13, 2009)

Ahhhh now remember - beauty is in the eye of the beholder!! 

Me? I go weak at the knees when I see an Irish Setter......I grew up with them, my father had two - I think they are the Dog Gods. But - that doesn't stop me loving my Kaylee more than anything!!!

Trin..


----------



## PappyMom (Jun 5, 2009)

Laurelin, Cando is gorgeous! That is by far one of the most beautiful Pappy's I've ever seen.. 

And you already know how much I love all five of yours! You take the best pictures of them too..lol..none of mine come out that well, but..Giz and Rox try to make them look good!! lol


----------



## tarib (Dec 3, 2008)

I don't know if they are the best looking, but they sure are darn cute. We have brittany/springer mix. I will try to post pics. Ramsey and Riley are there names. Riley is 5 Ramsey is 2 Ramsey has the green legs, he loves to chase after the grass when my husband mows. and I don't know if you can see, but Riley has a booboo on his rear leg.


----------



## megbot (Aug 3, 2009)

There are many, many beautiful breeds... I'd say personality wins it for me. Deege's doggie is supercute. Bathtub pics are the best 

And Wrinkles sleeping always scores high for me teehee.


----------



## MARLHILL JACK (Jul 3, 2009)

AnimalCrazy20 said:


> MARLHILL JACK said:
> 
> 
> > I had to give her back as my bf basically told me to get a dog, just to shut me up, and we've been constantly argueing. I'm thinking about leaving him, so I felt it was best to take her back to the breeder, who was happy to take her back. I dont want to have a dog if it was something just to "shut me up".
> ...


----------



## tarib (Dec 3, 2008)

Their father was a purebred brittany (light color) and mom was a brittany/springer mix (darker color brown). I think it is the darker color that makes them resemble the springer more.


----------

